# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy cắt CNC Plasma 2 ray

## Máy cắt CNC

Máy cắt CNC 2 ray hiện nay thường được sử dụng phổ biến trong cả các nhà máy và tư nhân thuộc lĩnh vực cơ khí.

Máy cắt CNC 2 ray hầu hết đều cắt được cả mẫu thiết kế hoa văn cổng cửa, cầu thang, lan can, vách ngăn hay gia công bản mã chính xác. 

Dưới đây là những hình ảnh về một số máy cắt CNC Plasma 2 ray đang được sử dụng nhiều nhất trên thị trường:


_Máy cắt CNC 2 ray EMC-2000
_


_Máy cắt CNC 2 ray EMC-2575
_


_Máy cắt CNC 2 ray EMC-3000_
Để tìm hiểu nhiều hơn các thông tin về máy cắt CNC Plasma 2 ray các bạn có thể liên hệ: 0986 968 695 để được mở rộng kiến thức.

Xin cảm ơn!!!

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

các model máy có lẽ được bán nhiều , vì em đi lắp ống cho khách cũng gặp model nhà bác

----------

